# Pre-spawn/spawn?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Since I'm just starting bass fishing this year, when exactly does all this start? Now that the ice is melting, or in a couple more weeks?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Every body of water is different... Typically it doesn't start happening until water temps get into the 60s and the moon cycle is right... As far as pre-spawn goes, depends on what your idea of prespawn is... Prespawn as in, staging, is different from pre-spawn that are already moved up but haven made or locked onto a bed... 

Considring most bodies of water are pron still in the upper 30s, low 40s, All that stuff is a long ways off... Spawn usually happens between late April an early June but the water temps and moon cycles dictate most of it


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

To agree with, and add to what LOTP said ....... the light cycle also plays a part in the spawn. Water temps can be at or close to where they need to be, but if the light and moon cycles aren't in conjunction with the water temperature, the spawn can be delayed. Last year would be a classic example. Crazy warm water temperatures very early in the year, yet the spawn timing was still in the time frame that LOTP stated. When I say light cycle, I mean the duration as well as the intensity of sun light.

Also as he said, it depends on your definition of pre spawn. Early movements to shallow water are really more for feeding than they are for searching for bed sites. As LOTP said, every body of water is different. The pre spawn ... the actual process of searching out bedding sites seems to start when morning surface water temps are roughly 56 degrees. That's the temperature that I've noticed when some fresh beds will start showing up, and when the shallows are alive with buck bass.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

I didnt start the thread but thanks for the info. Im a fellow rookie bass guy myself. I hope to fish them hard this year. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Agree with bassbme.... Alot of small things from one body of water to the next that can change things... You just have to be on the water and see for yourself if its happening and just because its happening where you happen to be doesn't mean it's happening other parts of the lake, other lakes or anywhere else and the flip is true as well... Just because you aren't seeing it happen doesn't mean it isn't.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was reading up on pre-spawn and spawning time periods. Watching bassmaster classic i was wondering if they were figuring all this in and that's one thing Cliff Pace was doing. Fish on and keep the lines tight.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info folks, seems as if we still have a couple to a few weeks around here before water temps get that warm.


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

When the dogwoods are in blum and there is a full moon, the bass will be spawning.


----------

